# ASV Hamburg und das Gemeinschaftsfischen: Immer noch nichts gelernt?



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Auisgabe Mai

*ASV Hamburg und das Gemeinschaftsfischen: Immer noch nichts gelernt?​*
Ihr erinnert euch sicher alle noch an die ganzen Diskusionen darum, das der ASV Hamburg gegen dier klare Aussage der Behörde privat ausgemachte Treffen von Anglern als Gemeinschaftsfischen deklarieren will:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193675
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=194483
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=194922
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=195958
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=197503
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=200826


Anscheinend sind immer noch viele Funktionäre des ASV Hamburg eher beratungsresistent. Nach all den Vorkommnissen um das Gemeinschaftsangeln in Hamburg scheint der ASV Hamburg immer noch - gegen eine klare Aussage der Behörde - auch privat ausgemachten Treffen zu Gemeinschaftsfischen erklären zu wollen und will dies wohl auf der anstehenden Hauptversammlung beschliessen.

Es gibt allerdings auch Vereinevorsitzende und Funktionäre, die wohl etwas weiterdenken.

So wurde vom Präsidium des Angelvereines Bergedorf-West/Allermöhe ein Antrag zum Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen gestellt (nachfolgend unten zu lesen).

Dass neben den Seltsamkeiten der Einladung durch den ASV Hamburg zur Hauptversammlung (wohl nur per Mail, mit so großen Anhängen, dass wohl viele Vereinsvorstände das mangels Mailpostfachgröße gar nicht bekommen haben werden, sowie der Termin zu Ostern, wo sicherlich viele in Urlaub sind und so wohl weniger "Widerstand" erwartet wird) ist es wohl auch nicht wenig verwunderlich, dass die Anträge den Mitgliedsvereinen laut Werner Kleint vorher nicht übersendet werden.

Man will wohl unbedingt Diskussionen vermeiden und mit wenig "Eingeschworenen" vor Ort die restriktive, gegen Angler gerichtete Politik des ASV Hamburg mehr oder weniger im Stillen duchziehen.


Hier der Antrag komplett als PDF-Download:
http://www.av-bewe.de/index.php?option=com_phocadownload&view=category&id=4:info-dokumente




> Angelverein Bergedorf-West/Allermöhe e. V.
> 
> 
> Ihr Gesprächspartner: Werner Kleint, 1. Vorsitzender
> ...




Wir werden natürlich dranbleiben und darüber weiter berichten.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## basslawine (21. April 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg und das Gemeinschaftsfischen: Immer noch nichts gelernt?*

Na Also!

Schöner hättest Du es auch nicht formulieren können, oder?

Die Wortwahl ist für ein offizielles Schreiben doch schon recht deutlich!

Hut ab, Herr Kleint.

Gruss Marco


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg und das Gemeinschaftsfischen: Immer noch nichts gelernt?*

Ja, es ist erfreulich dass sich nicht mahr alle einfach alles gefallen lassen, was da an Unfug und Einschränkungen von den Verbänden für die Angler ausgedacht wird...

Aber ich glaube nicht, dass man in Hamburg oder sonstwo schon so weit ist, dass die Angler sich gemeinsam zur Wehr setzen - das wird wohl wieder mit Einschränkungen für Angler enden, wie man es halt von VDSF-Verbänden kennt..


----------



## Fleet (23. April 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg und das Gemeinschaftsfischen: Immer noch nichts gelernt?*

Moin zusammen

ich war zwar nicht auf der JHV des ASV Hamburg. Wie ich hörte wurde die Anträge gar nicht erst behandlet. Ich will keine Gerüchte verbreiten, nur wie ich hörte mußte man alles auf eine außerordetnliche Mitgliederversammlung verschieben - Wann das wohl sein wird?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg und das Gemeinschaftsfischen: Immer noch nichts gelernt?*

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg und das Gemeinschaftsfischen: Immer noch nichts gelernt?*

Jo, da scheints wohl höher hergegangen zu sein:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=215001


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg und das Gemeinschaftsfischen: Immer noch nichts gelernt?*

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...schaftsfischen-immer-noch-nichts-gelernt.html


----------



## PatrickHH (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg und das Gemeinschaftsfischen: Immer noch nichts gelernt?*

Zumindest wer ausgezeichnet wurde, ist jetzt auf der HP vom ASv Hamburg zu lesen.

Damit ist wohl das Wichtigste gesagt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg und das Gemeinschaftsfischen: Immer noch nichts gelernt?*

Da steht doch immerhin auch, dass das Präsidium nicht entlastet wurde..


----------



## Fleet (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: ASV Hamburg und das Gemeinschaftsfischen: Immer noch nichts gelernt?*

Naja, zumindest eine Ehrung hatte man für mich ja auch dabei. Erhielt ich am Montag dann von Martin Purps im Verein übergeben (siehe auch av-bewe.de unter aktuell)#h


----------

